# Jeep TJ



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

So here she is my Jeep residential plow vehicle.
1997 Jeep YJ 
2.5l engine
5spd trans
31" Goodyear tires
7.6 26 series
























Sno-way plow with down pressure

Basher i could use your help identifying this solenoid in the picture


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

He's not on much

Here's the parts manual if you don't hear from him

https://www.snoway.com/cm/pdfs/service/97101026R.pdf


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

DJ Contracting said:


> So here she is my Jeep residential plow vehicle.
> 1997 Jeep YJ
> 2.5l engine
> 5spd trans
> ...


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow...plowing with a 4banger!? Good luck with that :dancing:


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

info4tim said:


> Wow...plowing with a 4banger!? Good luck with that :dancing:


Just doing driveways nothing big. It did good this last storm.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

info4tim said:


> Wow...plowing with a 4banger!? Good luck with that :dancing:


2.5L 4 cylinder has plenty of torque for plowing. 
You'll be fine.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The 4 cyl should work just fine. the use 4.11 gears in the 4 cyl. others on here have used 4 cyl jeeps for plowing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> 2.5L 4 cylinder has plenty of torque for plowing.
> You'll be fine.


HS buddy had a CJ5 with a 151cu iron duke, for a little motor it had some pretty good snort.... nothing like the 401cu I had in mine but still did really good. As PM said low gears in the diffs make all the difference when running a 4banger.


----------

